# Possibly the cutest cockatiel face you will ever see!



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)




----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Awww she so adorable, you can tell how much she has changed from the first day you showed her


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

I love her to bits, she is beggining to say hello clearly now and has learnt 16 tricks. I am proud of her and her progress and I would not swap her for the world


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

aww well done she is so adorable


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Thanks, do are yours


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

Mine haven't learned to do any tricks as i aint taught them any


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

Keep trying!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## dianaxgalvez (May 3, 2010)

Charlie is a girl ?! Oh Lala ! 
I always thought it was a male... She's a cutie anyway !


----------



## shelagh (Nov 2, 2010)

Lol...when Machi makes that face I tell her she looks like an old sea captain.


----------



## Cockatiel love (Aug 15, 2010)

HAHA, there is a resembalance


----------



## lperry82 (Aug 2, 2010)

my cookie loves the simpsons


----------

